# Over a year and still not changed



## ian222

So we still have the same photos in the header and I also see a banner for santa pod from 2012. Will this ever get changed?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Forum is not ran by the TTOC it is owned and ran by a multi million dollar Canadian media company the TTOC has its own wed site for members


----------



## ian222

Ok so does this company run it or just own it? I.e does nothing


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ian222 said:


> Ok so does this company run it or just own it? I.e does nothing


As far as I can see the company dose nothing used unpaid moderators such as Hoggy and JonhH to funky for them and just sits back collecting the cash


----------



## John-H

Flunky? What a load of propaganda :lol: Andy, count the number of site sponsors and compare that to annual club membership fees. Also take into account that each site needs to financially support itself. Get the calculator out. I'm sure we all do our best within our means. The site owners do help members here keeping the servers running is one thing but also with regalia for events but they need to pay staff wages as it's a business and we are one site in many and most activity on here is of course down to the members and volunteers.

It's probably my fault Ian. We have been running a thread for some time inviting members to submit photos and we had decided to run a competition for the best ones and update the headers.

We could just run a competition on the thread content but it needs organising into selected pictures for a start. Problem is also, although there are a lot of superb photographs they don't naturally fit the long thin header format so inevitably choices would be dismissed. So I was intending to go through them with a crop mask of the right size and put those that fit up for a competition and run a poll - but it's time consuming and I've not managed to do this with other priorities.

If you or someone else can spare the time then let's get something organised. I'd far rather it be a members' choice of sorted pictures rather than burden the tech team with a huge task they don't have time for given all the other sites that need supporting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:? Bloody spell check it should say run it lol


----------



## John-H

I thought you were being a bit strong Andy :lol: No worries it gets me too. I remember texting someone "second thoughts" and it came out "sexing thighs" :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

John-H said:


> I thought you were being a bit strong Andy :lol: No worries it gets me too. I remember texting someone "second thoughts" and it came out "sexing thighs" :lol:


That could be good or bad depending who you sent it to


----------

